
Chester Carlson – Inventor of Xerography - dedalus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chester_Carlson
======
theprop
Wow, amazing persistence. 20 years between first proof of concept to release
of a xerox machine as we know today. 10 years later he's dead.

~~~
adolph
_Because of the work he put into supporting his family, Carlson had to take a
postgraduate year at his alma mater San Bernardino High School to fill in
missed courses._

What a fascinating read.

------
gaurav_v
There is a nice book about Carlson and his invention - 'Copies in Seconds.'

